# Resources > Education Center >  >  Refinement of tutorials and miscellaneous

## wasup

So I was thinking that the tutorials need to be refined a bit... we have about 3 different WILD tutorials, including Seekers very detailed one, "how to fail a WILD" and Gestalt's method.  Also, Bob has a very good personalized tutorial that he is working on (hopefully you, placebo, will add it).  I think that these should probably be added together and stuff.  Kinda getting a bit cluttered up.  

Also, I was thinking (this might be a bit useless) that it might organize things a bit more if we have the different tutorials either organized in sub forms (which probably wouldn't be the greatest idea) or broken up into sections like "Induction Methods", "General", "Other", etc.  We have a lot of tutorials... so it could help.

Lastely I think it would be so radical if you guys could make some sort of e-book you can download off here that's organized and combines all of the tutorials into one document where you can click around and it goes to different parts.  Just a thought.

----------


## freefalling

> _Originally posted by ataraxis_
> *Lastely I think it would be so radical if you guys could make some sort of e-book you can download off here that's organized and combines all of the tutorials into one document where you can click around and it goes to different parts.  Just a thought.*



I was thinking of compiling a PDF file about Lucid Dreaming, and adding techniques, helpful tips, quotes and references etc and calling it 'The Lucid Dreamer's Bible'. - Though, that title might be abit self-ritegous.

I have seen a PDF called The Lucid Dreamers Guide on Kazaa, but there has never been enough sources for me to download it.

----------


## wasup

Yeah.  I just meant like, a combination of all of our tutorials added nicely together and some other facts as well.

----------


## freefalling

Okay, so why don't you do it then?

It's not hard, it requires a few clicks and copying and pasting.
You will be praised as a hero for it and have your name published in numerous places by other people, who actually, probably could care less about who made it. ...

----------


## wasup

I don't think I would be "praised as a hero."  A couple people might find it "jiffy."  Anyways, I meant put it in a nice format that looks pretty too where you can jump to certain parts and organizing it and redoing a lot of the formatting and fixing spelling/grammar as well as adding some tutorials together and getting rid of some of the repeated WILD stuff.  I think it would be a bit harder than copying and pasting (not terribly harder just a bit harder).

----------


## freefalling

Yeah okay, I didn't mean "praised as a hero" literally.
I would be happy to do it if someone sent me a full version of adobe acrobat on cd   :tongue2:

----------


## wasup

Can't you just get it off adobe.com?

----------


## freefalling

nah, it costs megabucks. You're probably thinking of Adobe Reader - that's free. You can read PDF's with it, but can't make them.

I can export files to PDF's but you can only make the proper ebooks that have links etc with adobe acrobat I think.

----------


## wasup

Just get the "free" version of adobe acrobat.

----------


## freefalling

Haha. How I wish I could. It is over 100mb and I do not have much time to use the intarweb anymore... and I just spent two days getting the "free" version of Photoshop.

----------

